# Christmas Poodle



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

In his spiffy collar.
He's not too sure about this horse stuff still. Poor guy.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

He's just so dang handsome!! 

Poor Flip. That damn horse is ruining EVERYTHING, huh?


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Flip is so cute... I wish I could give him a big hug! :biggrin: What a great looking collar....it looks so nice on him!


----------

